# Es läuft zäh am Ebro!



## whatup (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen! Ich bitte hier mal dringend um Euere Tipps. Bin aktuell am Ebro und fische im Moment am oberen Stausee, zwischen der Staumauer und Caspe. Auf Zander läuft bei mir gaaaaaaar nix, ich hab schon echt keinen Bock mehr. Ich bin ein sehr geduldiger und dankbarer Angler, aber wenn man sich jeden verdammten Tag einen zurecht wirft und dafür auch noch extra dreihundertausendfünfundsiebzig Kilometer an den gelobten Ebro fährt, und das ooohne Zupfer, kriegt man schon die Krise. 
Ist aktuell jemand Euch Jungs da? Gebt mit doch bitte mal einen Tipp, ich will nicht Eure persönliche Stelle wissen, sondern nur was aktuell geht. Wie schwer, Buchten, Steilwände oder iiiirgendwas. Ich danke Euch sehr. Hat evtl. jemand eine Tiefenkarte? Dann würde ivh Plateaus suchen. Danke Männer. Petri[emoji123]


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

kann leider nicht helfen, aber so ging es mir gestern auch. Die ganze Nacht geworfen wie ein Verrückter und nicht ein Biss. Kann mir gut vorstellen wie du dich fühlst. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hi whatup,
hast du es schon mit schleppen probiert? 
Das wäre eine Alternative bei der du große Flächen absuchen kannst. 

Kumpels von mir waren Mitte April am Ebro und haben am oberen Stausee einige Zander gefangen. Die Fische standen am Eingang zu einer der zahllosen Buchten an einer Kante von 3 auf 7 Meter.


----------



## whatup (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hallo Männer, vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten! 
@Mozartkugel: oh man, wenn selbst nachts nichts geht, dann sehe ich ja für die nächsten Tage schwarz :-(

@Franz: weisst du, diesen Tipp habe ich die letzten Tage schon einige Male gehört. Ich kann mir irgendwie wirklich schwer vorstellen, dass die inaktiven Zander, denen ich Dropshot und Offsethaken vor den Mund serviere und die diesen nicht nehmen, dann auf einen Wobbler knallen sollen, der 3 Meter über ihnen läuft. Aber ich werde es morgen Abend mal versuchen! 

Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob an den Plateaus mehr geht :-( und vor allem, wo sie sich befinden. 
Hat denn jemand schon mal die Steilkanten an den Felswänden erfolgreich auf Zander befischt? 
Da geht es ja gut runter, mein lieber Mann... 
Danke Euch!


----------



## bigfish09 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Wir sind am 3.5. wieder zurück gekommen. Haben Zander, Flussbarsch und Schwarzbarsch richtig gut gefangen. Die Zander standen in einer Tiefe von 3-7m. Wir haben am besten in den beiden Buchten Fraga 1 und Fraga 2 gefangen. Das sind die beiden großen Buchten auf der rechten Seite. Ca. 15-20 min vom Steg aus. Mit nem 60Ps Boot wohl gemerkt. Beste Köder Farbe war Pink mit Gitter. Bei wem hast du die Unterkunft?


----------



## whatup (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hallo BigFish! 

Vielen Dank für Deinen genauen Tipp! So weit werden wir nicht fahren können, da der Motor kleiner ist, aber wir werden es dann auf jeden Fall heute mal in den Zufahrten der größeren Buchten probieren! Danke nochmal [emoji123] 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: habt ihr es eher gegen Abend auf die Zander versucht, oder auch schon am Nachmittag? Also ganz klassisch aus der Mitte der Bucht-Einfahrt das Ufer angeworfen und langsam absinken lassen, ja? Weiss soll ganz gut laufen. 

Freut mich, dass ihr so toll gefangen habt! Leider wurde im unteren Stau am 5.5. das Wasser um 1m abgelassen, danach lief es verdammt hart. Keine Ahnung, ob das irgendwie den Wasserstand oben beeinflusst hat. 

Ich bin bei einem deutschen Anbieter in Mequinenza, kann dir den Namen gern per pn senden, möchte hier gern neutral bleiben. Danke für das Verständnis. 

Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir noch zwei, drei Hinweise geben könntest, die ich oben angesprochen habe. Danke [emoji123] 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Muss es unbedingt Zander sein. Wenn nein, versuche es auf Karpfen, Waller, Schwarzbarsch, Flussbarsch..
Oder suche Dir andere Stellen flußabwärts. Da geht immer was, zur Not auf Köfi...
Habe dort meinen größten Zetti von 84 cm gefangen..


----------



## bigfish09 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Also der Wasserstand des unteren Staus hat nichts mit dem oben zu tun. Wir sind immer so gegen 10 Uhr los und haben bis 19-20Ihr gefischt. Mit dem Echo die Kante gesucht und dann mit leichten Köpfen(7-10gr) und 8-11cm Gufis gefischt. 
Ja schick mir mal den Anbieter per Pn.


----------



## Gunnar76 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hi,

 Sind selbst am 14.05 zurück gekommen.

 Auf Gummi lief fast gar nichts.  Haben sicher 3-4 Stunden am Tag mit Gummi und Co gefischt.

 Am besten Lief Köderfisch Morgens und Abends. Suchst dir einfach ne Schilfkante und ankerst davor. 15-20g Blei auf Durchlaufmontage und Köderfisch ablegen. Ziehen morgens und Abends aus dem Tiefen Bereich ins Flache um zu jagen.

 Viel Petri noch!


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Wir sind vor ein paar Tagen zurück.
Am besten lief es vertikal mit natürlichen Farben in 10-12 cm auf 5-10m je nach Uhrzeit.
An den Kanten.
Vormittags flacher. Mittags tiefer Nachmittags wieder flacher.
Vertikal mit 21-30g

Manchmal lief es geworfen besser, da aber mit mind 14g. Eher 17g
Natürliche Töne liefen am besten. 
Knallharte Bisse.

Weiter probieren.
Eigentlich standen in fast jeder Bucht mit schönen Kanten Fische.

Um die Rohre von den Pumpen ist auch immer ein Versuch wert.

Bezeichnend war auch, dass wir teilweise 5-6 gute Bisse/Fische auf einer Drift bekamen obwohl auf dem Echo kein Fisch zu sehen war.
Die stehen hinter Steinen und schiessen von da auf deinen Köder.

Meistens wenn man den Köder nur gehalten hat. Weniger ist oft mehr.


----------



## whatup (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Oh man, Männer! Vielen vielen Dank für die tollen und ausführlichen Tipps euch allen! 

Ich hatte auch mal überlegt, vertikal zu angeln, aber wir hatten meistens so einen Wind, dass man nicht lange kontrolliert fischen konnte! 

Alle Boote sind Richtung Caspe gefahren, hab kaum mal eins in den ersten 5km von der Mauer entfernt gesehen. Wieso??? 

Haben alles probiert auf Zander, also am oberen Stau lief nix. Dafür haben wir ein paar schöne Schwarzbarsche gefangen und einen tollen Waller im Segre! 

So ist das Angeln halt. 

Müssen mal sehen, ob wir wieder kommen. Viele sagen, der Bestand ginge zurück.... Was sind eure Eindrücke dazu? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## bigfish09 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Der Bestand geht glaube ich nicht zurück. Es ist immer verschieden wie die Fänge sind. Wir haben sehrgut gefangen und ihr kurze Zeit später weniger. Das Wasser ist Richtung Caspe etwas trüber. Deshalb ziehen die Zander auch da hoch. Man muß sich schon etwas auskennen sag ich mal. Leute die es erste mal da sind haben immer Schwierigkeiten auf Anhieb zu fangen. Und Wels geht ja so gut wie immer. Wir fahren 2mal im Jahr hin.


----------



## Afrob (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hallo,

ein auto hast du dabei? Fahr ruhig mal zur Mündung im Ebro Delta. Dort kannst du vom Ufer im Flusslauf gut Zander und Wolfsbarsch fangen.


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Kumpels ne Woche vor uns haben auch doppelt so viele Fische gefangen und wir hatten schon ne Menge.
Die ticken jeden Tag anders


----------



## whatup (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Es läuft zäh am Ebro!*

Hallo Männers, 
also zum Delta sind wir nicht mehr gefahren, das war mir dann doch etwas weit. Aber danke für den Tip! Dieses Jahr haben wir echt nicht gut gefangen. Letztes Jahr waren wir schon mal da, und die Spots vom letzten Jahr liefen diesmal überhaupt net. Echt komisch. Vielleicht haben wir uns am unteren Stau in den Abendstunden zu sehr auf den Bereich der Staumauer konzentriert. Stromab wurde wohl deutlich besser gefangen. Aber man muss sich halt für eine Sache entscheiden, in 2 Wochen kann man net alles probieren, was es gibt. 

Am oberen Stau war das größte Problem der blöde Wind, wir konnten nie gescheit ankern und die Drift war trotz Driftsack viel zu schnell. Werde wohl auf einen Bugmotor mit iPilot sparen, das macht alles einfacher. 

Bin echt am Überlegen, ob ich die nächsten Jahre weiter zum Ebro fahre, wo ich mich ja nun zumindest etwas auskenne. Norwegen wäre eine Alternative, aber keine Ahnung, ob man da als Anfänger ohne Guide direkt gut fangen wird. Bin noch am Grübeln.... 

Euch auf jeden Fall vielen Dank noch einmal für die super Hilfe! Echt top hier. Grüße


----------

